# Dadson blade baits at Southern muskie show



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

If you don't have any it will be well worth the drive. The bullet is the only bucktail I can find that won't blow out of the water when burning.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Too over priced for me !!! I make all my own and they work just as good if not better than a Dadson . A bucktail blowing out all depends on the reel and how fast you are cranking it in ?? You can prevent any bucktail from blowing out by simply slowing you retrieve down.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I only slow roll in late fall brah.


----------

